# Wien Neujahr Konzert 2010



## KarajanPretreFan

I can't believe no one has posted a review on the 2010 Wien Philharmonic concert led by our very own Georgius Pretre. Here is a small but stunning review!



For all those music lovers out there you will absolutely love this spectacular event that occurs every January 1st in the Vienna opera house conducted by some of Europes most spectacular composers. This event truely feels like your drifting in heaven like an angel! It's that special! From the colorful scenery (who ever said old buildings look ugly) filled with baskets of flower and people, to the architecture and the influence it has on the preformance of the Orchestra. The Orchestra is absolutely perfect, they play with both style and perfection brining the most out of Strauss's music. Their main pieces which I think are played terrific are:

Die Fledermaus- Absolutely stunning! The spring time feeling this song has goes well with the scenery of flowers, and It makes you think your in the Thuringian forest in a fairy tale (err brothers grim) prancing around. It is a magnificantly done piece, well to watch on youtube.

Wein Weib und gesang- Oh my god this got stuck in my head. After hearing it just once I feel in love with the elements this song has, and their preformance which affects it on me. It turns from sad to happy to sad to happy etc etc. It's a greay combination, you just feel like crying to the music in joy and say 'what the heck life is worth it!'.

Radetzky march- The grand finale. A once in a life time experience indeed. You will start clapping right away when the chorus hits in joy. Just see a video of Pretre or Karajan preforming these works of art and you'll see that they both perfect the songs and give the audience the time to enjoy them fully. 

Conclusion: This should totally be placed as a work of art. Pretre didn't let us down, and the audience was just thrilled to have such a unique orchestra acompany them into the new year. This type of concert doesn't need a rating to show how good it is!



Sincerely, Daniel


----------

